# Don Lugo (Thompson Cigar) Robusto Cigar Review - Don Lugo is not bad



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Got these on one of those humidor deals. Very pleasantly surprised. It is rolled a little tight, but the draw if fine. And I think the tight rol...

Read the full review here: Don Lugo (Thompson Cigar) Robusto Cigar Review - Don Lugo is not bad


----------

